# Steroids are the best looksmax there is



## Looksmax305 (Jul 17, 2019)

Steroids is like anti incel juice, not only what is does to your physique but more importantly how it effects you mentally, my first cycle which lasted 16 weeks I got laid 2-3 times more than I had my entire life. Steroids changed my life
Just stick with test and maybe an oral don’t fuck with the hard stuff like tren or even deca


----------



## DidntRead (Jul 17, 2019)

Is this RealRob you?


----------



## samm735 (Jul 17, 2019)

dont they bloat the fuck out of your face though?


----------



## Batterymodel (Jul 17, 2019)

fuck off rob

they make you aggressive, bald, tryhard and overmuscled for the tiny incel frame


----------



## Looksmax305 (Jul 17, 2019)

No


samm735 said:


> dont they bloat the fuck out of your face though?



That’s a meme all the bad aesthetic side effects from roids come from people using insane doses
Looked at all the jacked dudes at La fitness do they look unaesthetic, they’re always with all the fit girls. Just an FYI if you ever see a person you think he has a good physique there’s a 99 percent chance he’s on steroids


----------



## Chadelite (Jul 17, 2019)

Looksmax305 said:


> Steroids is like anti incel juice, not only what is does to your physique but more importantly how it effects you mentally, my first cycle which lasted 16 weeks I got laid 2-3 times more than I had my entire life. Steroids changed my life
> Just stick with test and maybe an oral don’t fuck with the hard stuff like tren or even deca


Steroids are the best way to waste money and kill yourself over a few year - other than having a wife


----------



## Looksmax305 (Jul 17, 2019)

Just for reference this is what very good genetics and a fairly high dose can get you 80 percent of people could take roids and never reach this
If you haven’t lifted for over 3-5 you can’t comment on what’s achievable naturally btw
Downside of roids: I’d wait till at least 23, if your a retard you can definitely shorten your life. If don’t conservatively still not the healthiest thing but still healthier than the average American who eats like shit: you’re better off going on trt once you start
If done*


----------



## jefferson (Jul 17, 2019)

Curious why you say to avoid deca


----------



## FatJattMofo (Jul 17, 2019)

Batterymodel said:


> fuck off rob
> 
> they make you aggressive, bald, tryhard and overmuscled for the tiny incel frame


speak for yourself twink


----------



## Batterymodel (Jul 17, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> speak for yourself twink



muscles wont help your ugly face


----------



## FatJattMofo (Jul 17, 2019)

Batterymodel said:


> muscles wont help your ugly face


speak for yourself ugly cunt


----------



## Lorsss (Jul 17, 2019)

Batterymodel said:


> fuck off rob
> 
> they make you aggressive, bald, tryhard and overmuscled for the tiny incel frame


steroids don't make you bald if you use oral finasteride


----------



## Looksmax305 (Jul 17, 2019)

jefferson said:


> Curious why you say to avoid deca


I mean I’ve never taken deca, but I wouldn’t want to take anything that could raise prolactin and or decrease my sex drive, some people complain about deca dick and stuff but its most likely fine. IMO best cycle is moderate test 250-350 and then high dose of anavar and primo if you can find legit primo. All of those compounds are well studied in humans and are well tolerated and give you a great look


----------



## Batterymodel (Jul 17, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> speak for yourself ugly cunt



lowest iq replies ive ever seen


----------



## FatJattMofo (Jul 17, 2019)

Batterymodel said:


> lowest iq replies ive ever seen


speak for yourself you idiot


----------



## Looksmax305 (Jul 17, 2019)

Lorsss said:


> steroids don't make you bald if you use oral finasteride



I’ve experienced no balding and been using steroids for 2 years and never used fin, I really think the balding thing is over hyped along with the bloating and making you look older. You guys don’t realize how high of Doses these big guys use


----------



## jefferson (Jul 17, 2019)

Looksmax305 said:


> I mean I’ve never taken deca, but I wouldn’t want to take anything that could raise prolactin and or decrease my sex drive, some people complain about deca dick and stuff but its most likely fine. IMO best cycle is moderate test 250-350 and then high dose of anavar and primo if you can find legit primo. All of those compounds are well studied in humans and are well tolerated and give you a great look


Tried npp for 8 weeks, no deca dick but it gave me severe depression and the worst face bloat of my life. Some people seem to tolerate it well though and it's easy on the hairline and body in general. Doesn't trash your lipids like anavar.

Oh and it gave me gyno unlike test.


----------



## Looksmax305 (Jul 17, 2019)

jefferson said:


> Tried npp for 8 weeks, no deca dick but it gave me severe depression and the worst face bloat of my life. Some people seem to tolerate it well though and it's easy on the hairline and body in general. Doesn't trash your lipids like anavar.


If something even makes me slightly mentally off I won’t use it, for me the best thing about steroids which is mainly pure test is the mental side effects. Life if I had an incel friend put him on 400 mg of test and I almost Guarantee that will cure him


----------



## jefferson (Jul 17, 2019)

Looksmax305 said:


> If something even makes me slightly mentally off I won’t use it, for me the best thing about steroids which is mainly pure test is the mental side effects. Life if I had an incel friend put him on 400 mg of test and I almost Guarantee that will cure him


I agree, it wasn't worth it. I became suicidal for the first time and failed a course at college. Test is best.


----------



## FatJattMofo (Jul 17, 2019)

jefferson said:


> I agree, it wasn't worth it. I became suicidal for the first time and failed a course at college. Test is best.








Tren is for MEN.


idek anything about roidz just wanted to say that tbh
altough I heard its better


----------



## jefferson (Jul 17, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> View attachment 81945
> 
> 
> Tren is for MEN.
> ...


Tren was pretty great in alot of ways, used ace for 6 weeks. Made me look old and worn out facially so not worth it for looksmaxxing


----------



## Looksmax305 (Jul 17, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> View attachment 81945
> 
> 
> Tren is for MEN.
> ...


That’s not what tren makes you look like, this is what tren makes you look like (if you have good genetics)


----------



## FatJattMofo (Jul 17, 2019)

jefferson said:


> Tren was pretty great in alot of ways, used ace for 6 weeks. Made me look old and worn out facially so not worth it for looksmaxxing


is that because of collagen loss or face fat being literally 0?


Looksmax305 said:


> That’s not what tren makes you look like, this is what tren makes you look like (if you have good genetics)


. is that chinese black man?


----------



## jefferson (Jul 17, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> is that because of collagen loss or face fat being literally 0?


Mostly collagen I think, not too sure


----------



## FatJattMofo (Jul 17, 2019)

Looksmax305 said:


> That’s not what tren makes you look like, this is what tren makes you look like (if you have good genetics)


so why does phill heath look so fucking huge? would it not give the same effect as what made arnold huge just way more?


jefferson said:


> Mostly collagen I think, not too sure


did you recover fully?.

also did your gains disappear?


----------



## Looksmax305 (Jul 17, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> so why does phill heath look so fucking huge? would it not give the same effect as what made arnold huge just way more?


Phil Heath looks so big, one cus he has the best genetics on the planet for being big, it’s like expecting to be as good as shooter as steph curry even if you practice all day for the rest of your life you will never come close and the amount of drugs he’s on is abosoluty mind boggling like you cant begin to comprehend the amount of roids, peptides/ insulin He’s on. So it’s those two factors


----------



## jefferson (Jul 17, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> Did you recover fully?.
> 
> also did your gains disappear?


No and no

Have veins in my lower abs permanently now


----------



## jefferson (Jul 17, 2019)

Looksmax305 said:


> Phil Heath looks so big, one cus he has the best genetics on the planet for being big, it’s like expecting to be as good as shooter as steph curry even if you practice all day for the rest of your life you will never come close and the amount of drugs he’s on is abosoluty mind boggling like you cant begin to comprehend the amount of roids, peptides/ insulin He’s on. So it’s those two factors


Phil was probably on tren at the Olympia's but that's not what built his size


----------



## FatJattMofo (Jul 17, 2019)

jefferson said:


> No and no
> 
> Have veins in my lower abs permanently now


huh?. so you are saying that roid gains stay? so there is really no downsides to something like test?.


damn so im guessing you are trying to collagenmaxx to regain your face youthfullness.


did you experience any other androgenic effects?


face change?

voice deepening?

Jaw width and musculature?

etc.


----------



## Looksmax305 (Jul 17, 2019)

jefferson said:


> Phil was probably on tren at the Olympia's but that's not what built his size


No he’s definitely on a shit ton of tren I’m just saying people will be like oh if you take tren or steroids you are going to look like a massive bodybuilder


----------



## jefferson (Jul 17, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> huh?. so you are saying that roid gains stay? so there is really no downsides to something like test?.
> 
> 
> damn so im guessing you are trying to collagenmaxx to regain your face youthfullness.
> ...


The tren look faded, the muscle stayed. Got alot of mental side effects and more beard growth but that's about it. If I used it for longer it might start effecting my voice.


----------



## Mr manlet (Jul 17, 2019)

How low iq..

Steroids are the biggest looks destroying thing next to smoking. 

Having muscles is the looksmax, if you can get without having to juice your ahead of the game.

I've gained 10kg in the last 9 months. Kept around the same bf%. 

I know it's gonna get difficult but I know I've passed beginners gains. 

Weed really wiped out my gains, worked out twice as hard and got no gains. Was 65kg for years now near a year later I'm 75kg.

Steroids are last resort.

There is hope boys.


----------



## Looksmax305 (Jul 17, 2019)

Mr manlet said:


> How low iq..
> 
> Steroids are the biggest looks destroying thing next to smoking.
> 
> ...


As I stated before you can’t comment unless you have been training for a bare minimum of 3 years.


----------



## Mr manlet (Jul 17, 2019)

Looksmax305 said:


> As I stated before you can’t comment unless you have been training for a bare minimum of 3 years.


I've been training for 9 years. Weed was my downfall.


----------



## Looksmax305 (Jul 17, 2019)

Mr manlet said:


> How low iq..
> 
> Steroids are the biggest looks destroying thing next to smoking.
> 
> ...



This is called noob progress, you think you are going to keep progresssing but the truth is, after a year of correct training which I doubt you are even doing just based on ur knowledge, you have accomplished about 90 percent of what u can achieve naturally and you are just going to be spinning ur wheels. This is coming from someone who trained 8 years naturall and got up to a 325 bench at 185 pounds at 6”1


Mr manlet said:


> I've been training for 9 years. Weed was my downfall.



That makes no sense and I guarantee you don’t look impressive
And it’s physically I’m possible that you but on 10kg of muscle in 9 months even with steroids that would be incredibly hard


----------



## Mr manlet (Jul 17, 2019)

Looksmax305 said:


> This is called noob progress, you think you are going to keep progresssing but the truth is, after a year of correct training which I doubt you are even doing just based on ur knowledge, you have accomplished about 90 percent of what u can achieve naturally and you are just going to be spinning ur wheels. This is coming from someone who trained 8 years naturall and got up to a 325 bench at 185 pounds at 6”1
> 
> 
> That makes no sense and I guarantee you don’t look impressive
> And it’s physically I’m possible that you but on 10kg of muscle in 9 months even with steroids that would be incredibly hard


Keep coping sir.

But thanks for the ego boost, I would share pics but your attitude bugs me.


----------



## Looksmax305 (Jul 17, 2019)

Mr manlet said:


> Keep coping sir.
> 
> But thanks for the ego boost, I would share pics but your attitude bugs me.


I’m the one coping here, but ur the one claiming making legitimately impossible progress but won’t post a pic. 10kg of muscle In 9 months is heavy steroid results. You clearly are one of those gym people who look the same every year and tell other people “worry about the squeeze” “it’s not about how much you lift, it’s about how much it looks like you can lift” gym noon decedted and have fun being defended by all the teenagers on this forum
“Weed wiped out my gains”


----------



## Framletgod (Jul 17, 2019)

jefferson said:


> The tren look faded, the muscle stayed. Got alot of mental side effects and more beard growth but that's about it. If I used it for longer it might start effecting my voice.



have you ever tried dianabol/anadrol?


----------



## jefferson (Jul 17, 2019)

Framletgod said:


> have you ever tried dianabol/anadrol?


Technically tried anadrol but only for a week so I can't comment on it.

Dbol was good though. Definitely added alot of mass that stayed around after I stopped taking it. Nothing ever put on muscle as fast as when I was on 30mg/day of dbol.


----------



## Mr manlet (Jul 17, 2019)

Looksmax305 said:


> I’m the one coping here, but ur the one claiming making legitimately impossible progress but won’t post a pic. 10kg of muscle In 9 months is heavy steroid results. You clearly are one of those gym people who look the same every year and tell other people “worry about the squeeze” “it’s not about how much you lift, it’s about how much it looks like you can lift” gym noon decedted and have fun being defended by all the teenagers on this forum
> “Weed wiped out my gains”



Bro, seriously.

Thank you for this ego boost. Honestly Im chuffed.

If you think 1,1kg a month is steroid tier then I can't take you seriously. Obviously I'm gaining fat and muscle.

Beginners gains taper off after 6 months and I'm still maintaining growth.

I won't post a pic because even if i did you would still fathom some bs excuse to cope.

I have no incentive to lie to people I'll never meet.

Yeah I was working out recreationally and stoned beforehand but I've caught up now.

I know a coper when I see one.


----------



## shimada (Jul 17, 2019)

The bigger you get the fatter your face will look, and that's not including your steroid water retention and just being fatter in a bulk

150mg to 200mg test is pretty nice though


----------



## jefferson (Jul 17, 2019)

shimada said:


> The bigger you get the fatter your face will look, and that's not including your steroid water retention and just being fatter in a bulk
> 
> 150mg to 200mg test is pretty nice though


I feel great on 180mg/wk and that's not factoring in purity of chink test so probably I'm actually on a bit lower. Feel way better than I ever did natty that's for sure.


----------



## Looksmax305 (Jul 17, 2019)

Mr manlet said:


> Bro, seriously.
> 
> Thank you for this ego boost. Honestly Im chuffed.
> 
> ...


You said 10kg and stayed the same body fat


----------



## Framletgod (Jul 17, 2019)

jefferson said:


> Technically tried anadrol but only for a week so I can't comment on it.
> 
> Dbol was good though. Definitely added alot of mass that stayed around after I stopped taking it. Nothing ever put on muscle as fast as when I was on 30mg/day of dbol.



lets say i am peaked natty 99% genetic limit and do 3-4 cycles of dbol/test and then stop using gear forever.

will i look bigger then when i was natty?

i see alot of gymcels that stopped using them years ago before blasting and cruising yet they still look juicy af, they tell me that they are maintaining it


----------



## jefferson (Jul 17, 2019)

Mr manlet said:


> I've gained 10kg in the last 9 months. *Kept around the same bf%*.





Mr manlet said:


> If you think 1,1kg a month is steroid tier then I can't take you seriously. *Obviously I'm gaining fat* and muscle.



So which one is it lmao


----------



## Looksmax305 (Jul 17, 2019)

Framletgod said:


> lets say i am peaked natty 99% genetic limit and do 3-4 cycles of dbol/test and then stop using gear forever.
> 
> will i look bigger then when i was natty?
> 
> i see alot of gymcels that stopped using them years ago before blasting and cruising yet they still look juicy af, they tell me that they are maintaining it


Once you use steroids you forever have an advantage


----------



## jefferson (Jul 17, 2019)

Framletgod said:


> lets say i am peaked natty 99% genetic limit and do 3-4 cycles of dbol/test and then stop using gear forever.
> 
> will i look bigger then when i was natty?
> 
> i see alot of gymcels that stopped using them years ago before blasting and cruising yet they still look juicy af, they tell me that they are maintaining it


Yes you could maintain a larger size than you would have been able to get naturally but will shrink alot from your peak


----------



## Looksmax305 (Jul 17, 2019)

jefferson said:


> So which one is it lmao


Lmao thank you, this guy cope is insane, you know for a fact he’s some skinny fat Manlet with 185 max bench but still tries to gives advice to all the 15 year olds


----------



## Framletgod (Jul 17, 2019)

jefferson said:


> Yes you could maintain a larger size than you would have been able to get naturally but will shrink alot from your peak



also have you touched sarms in the past? what ur opinion on it? im gonna start a mk677 and lgd cycle in some weeks


Looksmax305 said:


> Once you use steroids you forever have an advantage



no my idea is to use steroids just to be bigger when im off gear


----------



## jefferson (Jul 17, 2019)

Framletgod said:


> also have you touched sarms in the past? what ur opinion on it? im gonna start a mk677 and lgd cycle in some weeks
> 
> 
> no my idea is to use steroids just to be bigger when im off gear



used mk677, it's decent. Will use lgd4033 in august when I get back into lifting, never used it before though. I'm gonna make it into an injectable actually cause I heard that makes it way more potent mg for mg and even 1 gram of that stuff cost me over 50usd.


----------



## Looksmax305 (Jul 17, 2019)

Framletgod said:


> also have you touched sarms in the past? what ur opinion on it? im gonna start a mk677 and lgd cycle in some weeks
> 
> 
> no my idea is to use steroids just to be bigger when im off gear


Ya that’s what I’m saying if I’m understanding you correctly once you do one cycle for the rest of ur life you’ll have a muscle building advantage, you obviously will shrink from ur peak and also it’s very unlikely you will only do one cycle


----------



## Darth Cialis (Jul 17, 2019)

Jfl at steroid gymcopers.


----------



## Looksmax305 (Jul 17, 2019)

Darth Cialis said:


> Jfl at steroid gymcopers.


Go home your mom is worried about you


----------



## Darth Cialis (Jul 17, 2019)

Looksmax305 said:


> Go home your mom is worried about you


Lmao I literally am at home.


----------



## Looksmax305 (Jul 17, 2019)

Darth Cialis said:


> Lmao I literally am at home.


Good thing darling


----------



## Deusmaximus (Jul 17, 2019)

Lorsss said:


> steroids don't make you bald if you use oral finasteride


Testosterone is also dangerous for hairloss, even when your dht is at 0.
The only way to avoid it, would be trannymaxxing and destroy every androgen in the system.


----------



## Mr manlet (Jul 17, 2019)

Looksmax305 said:


> Once you use steroids you forever have an advantage


Post steroid syndrome has a side effect of surpassing your natural genetic limit on muscle tone and response to training. I wonder how much is enough to unlock those gates to easy muscle gains..

I ment like I'm the same fat to muscle ratio. Pretty much the same thing. I never stated pure muscle gents.

Steroids are not a necessity still.


----------



## MadMong (Jul 17, 2019)

Mr manlet said:


> Post steroid syndrome has a side effect of surpassing your natural genetic limit on muscle tone and response to training.



This is new to me. Never heard this before but I have seen many studies reporting the opposite.

-- EDIT: I misread "surpassing" as "suppressing". You were saying the same thing as me. Leaving reply here because it has good info.

Here is one in mice. There are others in humans with same results that you can look up yourself.

*Muscle mass grew by 30 percent*
A research team at Oslo University, headed by Professor Kristian Gundersen, exposed the mice to anabolic steroids for two weeks, which resulted in increased muscle mass and an increase in the number of nuclei in the muscle fibres.

The drug was then withdrawn for three months, a period which corresponds to around 15 percent of a mouse's lifespan. After the withdrawal, the mice’s muscle mass grew by 30 percent in six days following load exercise, while untreated mice showed insignificant muscle growth during the same period.

This suggests that the steroids still had a clear effect on the muscles in the first group even after a long period with no steroid use.

*Muscle memory*
The specific time aspect is of course challenging to extrapolate from mice with a lifespan of two years to humans, who live for 80 years. However, the cell nuclei in humans are known to be very stable. If the muscle memory mechanism in humans is similar to what we observe in mice we could be talking about several decades of advantageous effects.
Kristian Gundersen
The mechanism behind this effect can be described as a form of ‘muscle memory’, where an increased number of nuclei in muscle cells is maintained after temporary use of performance enhancing drugs.

Each nucleus can produce proteins for a certain volume of the cell. Thus, each nucleus and the associated synthetic apparatus can be viewed as a small protein factory that builds muscles. In principle, the more nuclei, the bigger muscles you can obtain.

“There is an accumulation of nuclei when you build muscles, and these nuclei seem to promote the gain of muscle mass with future exercise,” Gundersen says in an article on the Oslo University website.


----------



## FailedNormie (Jul 17, 2019)

I'm a lanklet despite gymceling off and on. Would i have to reach my genetic potential before roids so I don't kill myself or can a skinnyfat autist be fine with T? Need it mainly for the mentality boost. I don't have trouble getting foids interested it goes all downhill once we start talking.


----------



## Chadelite (Jul 17, 2019)

Chadelite said:


> Steroids are the best way to waste money and kill yourself over a few years - other than having a wife


----------



## FailedNormie (Jul 17, 2019)

Mr manlet said:


> I've been training for 9 years. Weed was my downfall.


Most of the stoners I know are huge. Cope


----------



## Redrighthand (Jul 17, 2019)

no steroid for face


----------



## Deusmaximus (Jul 17, 2019)

jefferson said:


> I feel great on 180mg/wk and that's not factoring in purity of chink test so probably I'm actually on a bit lower. Feel way better than I ever did natty that's for sure.


I have low total T (13nmol/L), and normal free T (55pmol/L), could i still benefit enough from a trt dosage of 150-180mg e5d? You think the positive effects would be worth the risks and downsides (pct)?


----------



## jefferson (Jul 17, 2019)

Deusmaximus said:


> I have low total T (13nmol/L), and normal free T (55pmol/L), could i still benefit enough from a trt dosage of 150-180mg e5d? You think the positive effects would be worth the risks and downsides (pct)?


I had 14nmol. I definitely benefitted. I had low t symptoms before.

And you shouldn't pct if you're doing trt. Trt is for life.


----------



## Mr manlet (Jul 18, 2019)

FailedNormie said:


> Most of the stoners I know are huge. Cope


Stoners are usually skinny, especially if your a heavy user like me.


----------



## FailedNormie (Jul 18, 2019)

Mr manlet said:


> Stoners are usually skinny, especially if your a heavy user like me.


If you wanna get big lift correctly or inject don't blame weed. I doubt there is any difference it makes


----------



## wristcel (Jul 18, 2019)

jefferson said:


> And you shouldn't pct if you're doing trt. Trt is for life.



Is there anything wrong with taking a trt/light dose (say 150mg per week) but as a cycle, though?
Some people say once you start taking T, it has to be for life, and others seem to just take the odd cycle every now and again
I want to try a cycle, but only a fairly small dose so as to limit risk of losing yet more of my hair and acne etc


----------



## Mr manlet (Jul 18, 2019)

FailedNormie said:


> If you wanna get big lift correctly or inject don't blame weed. I doubt there is any difference it makes


Lift correctly? That's cope.

Any physical output will build muscle.

Maybe it wasn't the weed as now I'm smoking half as much as before but still gaining. Either way, something changed and only thing different was thc reduction. Thc is known to increase estrogen.


----------



## Rimcel (Jul 18, 2019)

Mr manlet said:


> Lift correctly? That's cope.
> 
> Any physical output will build muscle.
> 
> Maybe it wasn't the weed as now I'm smoking half as much as before but still gaining. Either way, something changed and only thing different was thc reduction. Thc is known to increase estrogen.


Estrogen is good for muscle building. It is only bad for cutting


----------



## Mr manlet (Jul 18, 2019)

Rimcel said:


> Estrogen is good for muscle building. It is only bad for cutting


Then I have no clue why my body decided to bulk up. Only gained after rehab so...


----------



## jefferson (Jul 18, 2019)

wristcel said:


> Is there anything wrong with taking a trt/light dose (say 150mg per week) but as a cycle, though?
> Some people say once you start taking T, it has to be for life, and others seem to just take the odd cycle every now and again
> I want to try a cycle, but only a fairly small dose so as to limit risk of losing yet more of my hair and acne etc


No point, you'd get shut down for nothing.


----------



## Subhuman trash (Jul 18, 2019)

Don't they just fuck your skin up and give you man boobs?


----------



## I'mme (Aug 11, 2020)

Looksmax305 said:


> I mean I’ve never taken deca, but I wouldn’t want to take anything that could raise prolactin and or decrease my sex drive, some people complain about deca dick and stuff but its most likely fine. IMO best cycle is moderate test 250-350 and then high dose of anavar and primo if you can find legit primo. All of those compounds are well studied in humans and are well tolerated and give you a great look


Med to high doses of anavar shreds fat - will it reduce facial fat too?


----------

